# propane tank painting



## gmh313 (Aug 24, 2016)

Getting ready to paint up a 500 gal tank. I left the original paint (I believe it's powdercoating or some high strength epoxy) and just grinded down the areas I needed to weld. Can I paint over the existing, or should I remove down to bare metal?

Second part- short of mechanically removing (grinding), what's the best way to remove? I've tried zip strip (my go to for paint removal), and jalco thinking the tank was epoxy paint, and neither even blemished the surface. Suggestions?


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 24, 2016)

Try building a really hot fire inside it and most of the paint might start cracking and peeling. You could also try a propane weed burner to heat it up in spots to make it crack and peel. 
I know the old paint on my firebox is really peeling off. 














image.jpeg



__ smokin peachey
__ Aug 24, 2016


----------



## gmh313 (Aug 25, 2016)

I was hoping to avoid the fire as well, simply because we're in a no burn period right now... but you are right, the first couple "small" fires i had in it made the paint on the bottom peel off like potato chips. 

THanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sand blast it. Auto body shop or powder coat shop can do this. I have all my metal blasted prior to finishing.

If the paint peeled off from the small fires you had, you will want to remove all of it prior to using it. Then high temp paint.


----------

